# AC Adapter blinking - not the battery



## rdahlman (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the site.

A few days ago studying in the UH library, I noticed my laptop all of a sudden wasn't receiving power and the light my AC adapter was blinking. After unplugging it from the laptop, that is, from the power jack, the AC adapter's light turned solid green again. Then, as you might guess, after plugging it back into the laptop's power jack, the light on the adapter would again start blinking and no power would circulate. 

After brief research, I learned that I could take the battery out and press the power button to relieve all currents and that after that everything would work fine. Well, I did get it to work, however not my this method. After trying it several times and failing, I figured I'd just use the laptop without the battery, since it powered the laptop without the battery in it. Then the idea of just placing the battery back in the laptop while I was receiving power came up. So as the laptop is working I placed the battery in and SUCCESS the AC adapter no longer was blinking and it was successfully transferring power to the laptop and battery.

Now, however, several days later, in a similar library, I noticed I wasn't receiving power again. When I unplugged the adapter from the laptop, the light on the adapter continued to blink. This was not the case previously. Previously, the light on the adapter would only blink when plugged into the laptop and would turn solid green when I disconnected it from the laptop. Now however, without the laptop ever coming into the picture, the AC adapter, by itself, not plugged into anything other than the wall, constantly blinks. The laptop receives no power, and I'm stuck.

Also, used my sisters AC adapter, she has a similar laptop, and everything worked fine. Meanwhile, my AC adapter, while plugged into the same power jack in the wall, just blinks.. and blinks... 

someone help


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You need to buy a new power cord.


----------



## rdahlman (May 8, 2011)

welp, after getting overly frustrated and tearing apart the AC adapter, (i know nothing of electronics, energy currents, positive/negatives, amps, wattage, nothing, zilch) and fiddling with some of the things, wiggling the things i could wiggle, i plugged it back into the wall, and wouldn't you know it, it stopped blinking, the light was solid green again. plugged it into the laptop, and then it started blinking again, the original problem. took the battery out, so the adapter was powering the laptop, put the battery back in while it was on, and boom, a solid green light on my adapter powering my laptop and battery..


hopefully this is the last of my troubles?


----------



## rdahlman (May 8, 2011)

well this should be noted. 


when the laptop is plugged into the adapter and the light on the adapter is blinking, and i fix it by turning the laptop off and taking the battery out and then plugging the laptop back into the adapter.. then when the laptop is powered on, and i put the battery back into the laptop and everything works.... when i unplug the laptop from the AC adapter, that is, when i unplug the adapter from the power jack on the laptop, i wont receive power if i plug it back in. the light on the adapter will start blinking again every time i plug it into the laptop..


what the helllllll


----------

